# Help ! Need English translation for a french "Contrat d'édition" ! :)



## MoiMM (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello,

I'm french photographer (my statut is "Photographe Auteur") and i need help for a translation for a contact.

A US Artist want to buy one of my photo for his new single cover.
I need to make a english translation of my "Contrat d'édition" ... someone can help me ?

I want to be sure to use the correct words for this "official contact !

my contract in french :

...

Contrat d'édition

Entre les soussignés :

M ... , demeurant au... (his address)
 ci-dessous dénommé lEditeur,


et 


Stéphane Vendran ,demeurant au (my address).


  ci-dessous dénommé lAuteur,


 Il a été convenu ce qui suit :


1. M... autorise M ... à reproduire en couverture de pochette du single intitulé «...»


    la photographie  _«...»_ dont il est lauteur.




2. Pour le prix de la cession prévue par le présent contrat. LEditeur versera à lAuteur la somme forfaitaire


    de ...dollars bruts, les cotisations AGESSA restant à déduire.




3. M ... sengage à faire figurer sur la pochette et à chaque publication le copyright suivant :


     © Stéphane Vendran.





Fait en deux exemplaires de même teneur et valeur à (my city), le...

...


Sorry for my bad english !


----------



## MTVision (Sep 20, 2011)

You can go to bing translator online and type in your contract and it will translate into English


----------



## ghache (Sep 20, 2011)

Would be Usage contract. 

Cest la ou tu doit definir les termes dutilisation de ton travail.


----------



## ghache (Sep 20, 2011)

MTVision said:


> You can go to bing translator online and type in your contract and it will translate into English



this is a really bad idea. those translator are ****.


----------



## StringThing (Sep 20, 2011)

Contrat d'édition = publishing agreement

At least that is what my wife says; She's French-Canadian with translation experience.


----------



## MoiMM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thx for all you answers !

I have change the title ... is not "contrat d'édition" but now "Contrat de cession de droits"

...

I have try the Bing Translation ... i'm not sure that a real translation but that can help me ...
Maybe you can make some corrections ?

...

Contract of assignment of rights

Between the undersigned :

M..., remaining at the... (his address)
below referred to as the editor,.


and


Stéphane Vendran, remaining in the (my address).


below referred to as the author,.


It was agreed the following:


1 M... allows M... to reproduce cover package of the single entitled "...".


the photograph "..." which he is the author.




2. For the award of the assignment under this contract. The Publisher shall pay to the author the lump sum


from.. gross .dollars, AGESSA contributions remaining to deduct.




3 M... undertakes to be included on the package and each publication the following copyright:


© Stéphane Vendran.





Done in duplicate same content and value to (my city), the...

... Thx a lot for your help !


----------



## SCraig (Sep 1, 2014)

3 year old topic.  I suspect it's been taken care of by now.


----------

